# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  Do Laser Combs really work?

## philippe

Hi all,

I am already on propecia (8 months now) and minoxidil (a few years) and the results have been fair. I cut down my propecia dosage to .5 mg at about the 5 month mark and definitely noticed an improvement--I truly believe my prolonged shedding was due to my oversensitivity to the drug. My goal is to halt my hair loss and if I can regrow a little then why not ;-)

I have been giving laser combs some thought--can anyone attest to laser combs benefiting them? I would love to hear some feedback on this topic.

Look forward to hearing from you!

----------


## 8868alex

Hi Phil

Here's the thing, there are many detractors to Laser Therapy and in all honesty, the arguements are pretty sound and offer compelling scientific insight. However, there are those who feel it does help. I have used the Hairmax Lasercomb for 3 years in addition to Propecia and Minoxidil. In short, I feel that as an adjunct modality, laser therapy does have some benefit in terms of hair retention and quality. If you approach it as that then it is worth considering. If you are expecting it to grow back a significant amount of hair, then you will probably be disappointed. 

Let the backlash begin lol!

----------


## Tracy C

> I truly believe my prolonged shedding was due to my oversensitivity to the drug.


 So many people do not understand shedding and the role it plays in treating hair loss.  Shedding is associated with every treatment for hair loss that actually works.  Shedding is part of the process.  Shedding means the treatment is working.  Stopping a treatment because of shedding is usually a mistake.  If you continue treatment the shedding will stop eventually and then your hair grows back thicker than it was before.

Now that I have said that, I'll get on topic.






> ...can anyone attest to laser combs benefiting them? I would love to hear some feedback on this topic.


 I can.  I have been using the laser comb for over four years.  The first six months of treating my hair loss I used only the laser comb.  I did see improvement during that first six months.  Everyone around me saw the improvement as well.  It has continued to improved the hair I have and the hair that Minoxidil has grown back.  I don't think it can make hair grow on its own though.  What it does do is it increases the caliber and improves the quality of the hair that is there.  This make your hair look fuller and more youthfull.  This effect is more helpfull for those with difuse hair loss than those who have areas that are completely void of hair and have been that way for a long time.

So if you have bald areas that have been void of hair for a long time, I don't think the laser comb or any other form of low level laser therapy will do anything appreciable for those areas.  If however your hair loss is relatively recent, it may help and I feel it is worth a try.  How much it could help is unknown until you try it.  It takes about four months before you will know if it is working to improve your hair.  It takes longer to know the full benefit and that depends on how much hair you lost before you started treatment.

----------


## ulanude

I once had a chat with a hairtransplant suregeon offering laser therapy in San Francisco. Even he said that he his highly sceptical that this helps at all. The only reason why he continued offering this is because there is so much demand.

----------


## A-to-W

I used HairMax for nearly two years. My hair loss was mostly on my vertex, it was only on the early stages when I started using it and bald spots weren't noticeable. I thought lasercomb might help and prevent bald spots from actually showing up and regrow my hair, but it didn't. Although at some point, it did help with hair fall. At least for me.

----------


## stylus187

> I once had a chat with a hairtransplant suregeon offering laser therapy in San Francisco. Even he said that he his highly sceptical that this helps at all. The only reason why he continued offering this is because there is so much demand.


  That's why I don't trust DRS. The guy said he believes it doesn't work, yet he continues to take peoples money. Im sorry, but that is very unethical in my opinion!  "Ill take your money, but I think this treatment is garbage, and useless"! sounds like a great dude!

"Trust no One"
Fox Mulder

----------


## NeedHairASAP

lazer combs dont work


educate yourself about HST and then...



SIGN THE PETITION!





see thread:

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=7325

----------


## rodio

Stopping a treatment because of shedding, what are the consequences? I have stopped after 2 week of usage because shedding impacted my physiology a lot. Will my shed hair come back? For how long will I continue shedding after stopping the treatment?
Thank you.

----------


## Tracy C

> Stopping a treatment because of shedding, what are the consequences?


 Stopping a treatment because of shedding is bad.  Shedding means the treatment was working.  Shedding is associated with every treatment for hereditary hair loss that actually works.  Shedding needs to happen.  There is no way around it.  It's part of the process.

I do not know what happens if you've already stopped treatment because of shedding because I didn't stop.  I stuck with it and the shedding eventually stopped.  The hair that shed out grew back a little thicker than it was before.

----------


## rodio

Anyone who has stopped and may provide some details? Will the shed hair come back? I make it too much stress during the shedding.

----------


## StressedToTheBald

Does anyone know how infrared light massagers compare to laser ? I asked in another thread but no one seems to know. I think the difference has something to do with the light spectrum emited by laser/infrared, this is measured in nm.. If infrared light has any benefits, and beeing much cheaper than 500$+ laser combs.. I'd rather try infrared if it has any potential for hair growth..

----------


## Tracy C

rodio, try your best to not worry about it.  Worrying about it can make it worse.  You were only treating your loss for two weeks.  Do you have the strength to start treatment back up and ride out the shed?  Try thinking of it this way; whether you treat your hair loss or not, your hair is going to shed out.  However if you are treating your hair loss, the shedding will stop eventually and your hair will grow back a little thicker than it was before.  I know it's hard.  Trust me I know.  I am female yet I was able to ride it out.

Lets try to draw your attention away from the shedding.  Tell me where you are on this chart.

----------


## rodio

Thank you Tracy C. Life is too short to get stressed too much. I prefer seeing loosing my hair slowly within years instead of seeing myself getting bald in weeks, it is just too much for me.  I am loosing slowly may hair for the last 10 years,  I am between 3V and 4 with a better frontline. Yesterday was the 5th and last time I used my lasercomb and today I have decided to stop the treatment. I already worry about the shed hair which I am hoping to receive them back. Can someone please provide information? When my shedding will stop even I used lasercomb 5 times(2 weeks) and will my shed hair grow back in which condition? I feel my scalp is sensitive and I feel a bit pain at the root of hairs so it seems like there is still some progress going on.
Thank you.

----------


## Tracy C

> I am between 3V and 4 with a better frontline.


 You are treatable.  If you can find the strength to stick with treatment long enough to see benefit, you will probably have a good outcome.  Whatever you choose to do I wish you the best.

----------


## rodio

Thank you, I have no strength. Since the shedding has started,  I cannot sleep anymore and I think stress is also not good during this treatment. I want to enjoy my life and think of other things which make me happy. If I will be bald slowly, ok, I accept it. Did anyone stop the treatment at an early stage but when the shedding has started? What are your thoughts? Thank you.

----------


## rodio

> Whatever you choose to do I wish you the best.


 I wish you all the best too, thank you.

----------


## stylus187

> Thank you, I have no strength. Since the shedding has started,  I cannot sleep anymore and I think stress is also not good during this treatment. I want to enjoy my life and think of other things which make me happy. If I will be bald slowly, ok, I accept it. Did anyone stop the treatment at an early stage but when the shedding has started? What are your thoughts? Thank you.


  Call me hopeful, or positive, but I truly sense this device is helping the texture of my hair. I had a very mild patch of psoriasis on my scalp. Ive tried every damn cream, and steroidal medication offered. My patch is getting smaller and seems to be healing. If this is a placebo effect, I'll gladly except it. "You must remember with positive thoughts come positive results".
Im not saying that Ive grown any new hair. Im just stating my instincts believe this might be a very good option for me. By the way Im a NW2, at 34. I haven't hit NW2A quite yet! I know you are stressing, but give it a shot, try to start at 5 minutes for each treatment, maybe your are just very photosensitive to light??? Just a thought! Maybe 10 and 15 minutes is too strong for you. Once again just a thought!!! 
 Best wishes
Stylus187

----------


## rodio

1- If I stop the treatment after 5 times usage and if the shedding has already started, will the shedding continue or stop at a moment?
2- Will I receive my shed hair and if yes, in which condition?

I don't think I am the only one who has stopped it at this stage.
Thank you.

----------


## Tracy C

Hi rodio,

You have not treated your hair long enough for anything to make a difference.  I don't know why you started shedding so soon.  Maybe you should go see a doctor - and take that MC2 stuff with you.

----------


## stylus187

> Hi rodio,
> 
> You have not treated your hair long enough for anything to make a difference.  I don't know why you started shedding so soon.  Maybe you should go see a doctor - and take that MC2 stuff with you.


  I though the exact same thing?? " the brain play some lousy tricks on our "own reality" sometimes!! Rodio, Im def not a DR, or even as knowledgeable as a lot of board member here in this community!! I see it this way... Lets be real... If you def believe you are going to bald< give this a shot!!! Another thing I noticed, what exactly is this mc2 med or solution? that could be the guilty party in your shedding!! Once again, I'm just shooting in the dark!! When I notice some shedding I will def post, as of now, I cant say that I am shedding! The placebo effect is sometimes just as good as the meds< yes, what I just said is absolutely correct!
Dr. Charles gave you in my opinion the best possible advise. Try one treatment at at time! Good luck, my friend!!!
Stylus187

----------


## Follicle Death Row

Any "effect" laser combs have is merely a placebo. It's nonsense.

----------


## Follicle Death Row

Also they're FDA regulated because they're safe but not FDA approved because they haven't been proven to have an effect. Don't be fooled.

----------


## rodio

> Any "effect" laser combs have is merely a placebo. It's nonsense.


 what does it mean?

----------


## rodio

Even using it for 2 weeks, is it too late and too much? Now will my shedding continue for months even I don't use the products?

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> what does it mean?


 The power of suggestion. You can convince yourself it's working. You hear it all the time when people think their hair is thicker after only a couple of weeks on finasteride. It takes 4 months at least to notice anything with finasteride.

----------


## rodio

> The power of suggestion. You can convince yourself it's working. You hear it all the time when people think their hair is thicker after only a couple of weeks on finasteride. It takes 4 months at least to notice anything with finasteride.


 I am not planning to use for 4 months. I used 2 weeks and it started to shed. Now I stopped it 2 days ago. Is it too late and will I continue shedding?

----------


## stylus187

> The power of suggestion. You can convince yourself it's working. You hear it all the time when people think their hair is thicker after only a couple of weeks on finasteride. It takes 4 months at least to notice anything with finasteride.


 Why are you so gun set on laser therapy being garbage. Im curious to what makes you believe this is a scam???

----------


## Follicle Death Row

Show me just one result. I wish it did work but it doesn't.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Why are you so gun set on laser therapy being garbage. Im curious to what makes you believe this is a scam???


 its been around a long time and has done very little if anything for many (to all) forum users

----------


## Tracy C

> Also they're FDA regulated because they're safe but not FDA approved because they haven't been proven to have an effect. Don't be fooled.


 The FDA "approves" medications, not devices.  The FDA "clears" devices.  In order to get FDA clearance, Lexington had to prove both safety _and_ efficacy - and they proved it more than once.

I've been using my laser comb for over four years.  I know what it does.  I am getting appreciable benefit from using it so I am going to continue to use it.

----------


## stylus187

> The FDA "approves" medications, not devices.  The FDA "clears" devices.  In order to get FDA clearance, Lexington had to prove both safety _and_ efficacy - and they proved it more than once.
> 
> I've been using my laser comb for over four years.  I know what it does.  I am getting appreciable benefit from using it so I am going to continue to use it.


 I believe in "my" situation, I might help stop measurable hair loss before it is extremely too late!!! "I truly believe mind over matter"! 

Follicle, what was your level  of hair loss before deciding to use LLLT? IM very particular about my looks, I always have been. Im using the brush to maintain what healthy, and striving to be healthy hair follicles that remain on my scalp! Im starting to be a little more sensitive to peoples needs. I def notice this devastates people a little harder then myself. My friend, I have no idea if anything "period" truly works! I don't believe if you have a shiny patch of hair loss, meaning  i can see your scalp, no lasercomb is not gonna give you what you hope for. I believe just like the comb is advertised, it "promotes" and stimulates growth!!!

Back to your question.... show me proof...... The internet is full of before and after photos of all non and FDA approved treatments. In every single damn photo, there is always growth. Back to your question, I have no idea????? :Smile:  :Smile: ....   I can conclude this, I'm willing to try. The placebo effect can work wonders! If you wake every morning saying, im gonna be sick, I'm gonna be depressed, I'm gonna be mad all day, Guess what, You will!!! I will not lay down and let life's terms on any level beat my Human spirit down!!!

Real Quick, 15 years ago, would you believe me If I told you a laser could actually whiten your teeth??? How about a laser correcting your eye sight? Why is the belief of laser treatment for hair growth any different? I'm a little off subject. I just want to open some views, and express my own.
Best wishes
Stylus187

----------


## Follicle Death Row

I still have an ok amount of hair. A bit of a sneaky styling and it looks passable sometimes. I've never tried LLLT but they always play tricks with the lights and parting of the hair in photos I've seen.

Tracy you're right about the whole approved and cleared thing but, correct me if I'm wrong here, but the point I was trying to make is that it is FDA cleared because it is safe, not because it helps hairloss. Call me out on that if I'm wrong as I haven't checked up on it but I vaguely seem to recall Joe Tillman talking about it ages ago.

Wish the power of suggestion grew me some hair.  :Big Grin: 

I'm not a negative Neddy but I do believe the laser comb is a scam unfortunately. It might improve the appearance of your hair like brushing or blowing drying might but I'm extremely skeptical it does anything to help with hairloss. I believe they can be pretty expensive so I'd just rather not see someone scammed.

Tracy, if you've been using minoxidil for the last 4 years too (I don't know if you have or haven't) you can't know for sure that the laser comb is helping. I hope it is but I can't see how.

----------


## Tracy C

> I'm not a negative Neddy but I do believe the laser comb is a scam unfortunately.


 We can agree to disagree and still be friends.






> Tracy, if you've been using minoxidil for the last 4 years too (I don't know if you have or haven't) you can't know for sure that the laser comb is helping. I hope it is but I can't see how.


 As I have said many times, for the first six months of treating my hair loss, I used only the laser comb - and nothing else.  I saw improvement and others saw improvement.  If others were seeing a difference in my hair, the effect is appreciable.  My sister even bought one for herself after she had seen what using the laser comb had done for my hair.  My sister and I both suffer with hair loss.  Since I am older than her, my hair loss was much worse than hers.  Anyways, it improved her hair as well.

So yes, I can be certain that using the laser comb improved my hair - and the improvement was noticeable.  It did "something" and that something it did was appreciable and beneficial.  I didn't even know there was any controversy over it until I joined this forum.






> ...correct me if I'm wrong here, but the point I was trying to make is that it is FDA cleared because it is safe, not because it helps hairloss.


 In order to get the FDA clearance, Lexington had to prove both safety _and_ efficacy.  They had to do so more than once.  A great example is the recent clearance they received for treating female hair loss.  Lexington had to do a completely separate study to prove efficacy in treating female hair loss.  The FDA already knew the laser comb was safe but they made Lexington prove efficacy in treating female hair loss.  The study did prove efficacy so they got the clearance for treating female hair loss.  That clearance would not have happened if the laser comb did nothing at all.

----------


## Follicle Death Row

Of course we can agree to disagree and still be friends. :Big Grin:  

Debate is healthy. I'll keep an open mind to LLLT for female hair loss for the time being. As for MPB, there's simply no way I can see it working given the science. I'll have a look at that Lexington study some time.

----------


## marikeo

> Hi all,
> 
> I am already on propecia (8 months now) and minoxidil (a few years) and the results have been fair. I cut down my propecia dosage to .5 mg at about the 5 month mark and definitely noticed an improvement--I truly believe my prolonged shedding was due to my oversensitivity to the drug. My goal is to halt my hair loss and if I can regrow a little then why not ;-)
> 
> I have been giving laser combs some thought--can anyone attest to laser combs benefiting them? I would love to hear some feedback on this topic.
> 
> Look forward to hearing from you!


 New to the forum so sharing my experience.

I used the Hairmax Lasercomb (I believe it was 9 lasers) for about 11 months. No benefit. Initially I thought I was getting a cosmetic benefit but if so, it did not last.

I then build a laser helmet based using 300 diode lasers. Again, initially very good root lift which was a cosmetic benefit. Then I shed like crazy. Worst I have every had. Shedding stabilized after 6 months. I stuck with it for 15 months and then eventually gave up. No long-term benefits for me.

Good luck.

----------


## Tracy C

LLLT does not work for everyone.  I have continued to benefit from using my laser comb for over four years.  I do agree that the benefit is cosmetic to some degree.  What LLLT does is it increases the caliber, increases the strength and improves the quality of the hair that you have, including hair that has grown back from using Minoxidil.  For some people that may not be enough.  For me it was and still is enough to keep using it.  However, I can easily see how that benefit would not be appreciable to someone who has large patches that are void of hair and have been that way for a long time.

----------


## Steve6821

Laser Comb Folilaser - http://folilaser.com Used for about two years. Seems to work for me. I could just be lucky and my hair loss would have slowed down anyway. However over the past two years my hair loss has bee minimal. I don't use any drugs for my hair.

----------


## polios

> Laser Comb Folilaser - http://folilaser.com Used for about two years. Seems to work for me. I could just be lucky and my hair loss would have slowed down anyway. However over the past two years my hair loss has bee minimal. I don't use any drugs for my hair.


 Did you really just register here to post this in this old and inactive thread? What was the status of your hair when you started your treatment?

----------


## Geo88

Good stuff

----------


## pajason

> Good stuff


 I think it works better for women than men.   For men as a stand alone treatment its pretty much worthless.  Combine it with propecia and maybe it helps a bit.  Basically I don't think it makes a cosmetically noticeable difference for most people.

----------


## Sean

I havent seen any photographic evidence of substantial growth from the use of them.   Nor have i seen it in person in few folks that tried them.  Some folks claim lasercaps (not combs) grew some hairs but even when I analyzed photos it was very hard to see a distinct difference in before and after photos.  

Then there were other outliers to those photos as some folks had prp treatment as well and that could have made some hairs look thicker.  Not sure which treatment was the actual cause of thickening.  

For now it seems it may be suttle to none change in men.  I agree, women may have a different result.  Very hard to guage though.

----------


## BaldNoBaldness

Yes, lasers promote hair growth and they really work. It's actually the fastest therapy for hair loss designed for home use. Compared with other treatments, like the ones based on drugs, low-level laser therapy is 4x times faster and more effective. The whole process is totally safe, the FDA approves it too. It's designed for both women and men, the hair type doesn't play an important role so it should be a perfect treatment for everyone. Check any of these best hair growth devices and see if they work or not. I promise you will not be disappointed.

----------


## DrManzoor

In 1970 a Hungarian doctor were trying to see if these red lasers would help reduce skin cancer but instead he found that it actually promoted hair growth.
This type of Laser hair growth device will work for certain types of hair loss (not all). Other than this these devices are FDA cleared and we all know FDA don't give clearance before testing a medical device.

----------


## jdlondon

Hi guys,

Has anyone had experience with the hairmax laser cap? Did it work for anyone?
Cheers.

J

----------


## Oyster

From personal experience, I can tell you that they do work. I'm sure not every brand is the same etc, and I don't wanna tell mine's as this is not the question, but yes, they do work. But don't expect miracles, you need to be patient. I started to see some sort of difference after several months of religious using.

----------


## jdlondon

Thanks a lot Oyster!

Can I ask you if you use any other treatment? Finasteride? Minoxidil? Topical finasteride? PRP?

Thanks a lot!

J

----------


## VantisInstituteHair

Please check out our website for more information, as we offer a different type of treatment to correct thinning! You DONT need to shave your hair in order to be considered a candidate!!
Vantis is an effective hair loss solution that exactly mimics your own biological hair follicles without surgery. Our non-invasive hair solution is instant, permanent, and guaranteed. Treatment involves a non-invasive method of inserting completely organic, plant-based pigment deposits through the dermal layer of the scalp. 
The pigment deposits perfectly replicate hair follicles and create an immediate appearance of a full head of hair. 
We perform this treatment on any individual with thinning hair or that is experiencing balding. With each treatment, your hair density can appear 10 times thicker!!

----------

